# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  "što je novo" ne radi

## paklenica

Već neko vrijeme mi javlja poruku:

Sljedeče greške su se pojavile tijekom pretrage
Please add more constraints to your search. Searches that return all or most of the database are a bad idea.

Ako mora biti tako, dajte nek budu barem "slijedeĆe"

----------


## zutaminuta

sljedeće

----------


## paklenica

Ma da

----------


## Jadranka

To na mobitelu gledas? 
Cini mi se da imas isti problem kao ja. Ti stisnes "sto je novo", a mobitel oznaci "trazi". Ja to rijesavam tako da jako zumiram na "sto je novo".

----------


## Mima

Meni je radilo u nekom browseru na starom mobu, a sad mi isto ne radi pa koristim Tapatalk.

----------


## paklenica

Da, problem se pojavio s novim mobom
Probam

----------


## spajalica

Tu je link
forum.roda.hr/search.php?do=getnew

Preko njega cete ici na tu vrstu pretrage

----------


## paklenica

> Tu je link
> forum.roda.hr/search.php?do=getnew
> 
> Preko njega cete ici na tu vrstu pretrage


Hvala
Samo tako ide

----------


## Jurana

Može li se uopće objavljivati?

Edit: može

A šta se inače događa?

----------


## Jurana

Meni sad sve funkcionira kao obično

----------


## admin

Trebalo bi sada raditi kako treba, imali smo malo veći load na server od uobičajenog pa su neke stvari "prestale" radit.

----------


## Beti3

Radi! Tužno je bez foruma  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Load? Otkud?

----------


## Optimist

Kad procitam temu preko moba u "Što je novo?" i vratim se, vise je nema dok netko nesto ne napise, prije to nije bilo tako. To je neka novotarija ili?

----------


## Jurana

Meni se čini da jest pa sad ulazim u Današnje postove da bih vidjela friško pročitanu temu.
U Novim postovima ostanu samo nepročitane

----------


## Optimist

Danasnjih nema preko mobitela. 
Evo, i sad sam ti htjela odgovoriti pa je teme nestalo i morala sam okolo naokolo.

----------


## Jurana

Današnji su u Brzim linkovima

----------


## Optimist

Nemam tu opciju preko mobitela.

----------


## Ginger

isto i kod mene

----------


## Forka

I mene ove nove fore zbunjuju.
Apeliram da se vrati sve na staro...  :štrika:

----------


## admin

> Kad procitam temu preko moba u "Što je novo?" i vratim se, vise je nema dok netko nesto ne napise, prije to nije bilo tako. To je neka novotarija ili?


Jedino što je novo je nova verzija koja je ispravila neke sigurnosne nedostatke, nisam siguran da i prije nije radilo ovako. Naime što je novo, jednom kad se pričita više nije novo... nezgodno je kad se ovako nešto "promjeni" no nemožemo se vratiti unazad zbog drugih stvari tako da ćete sad morati koristiti Današnje teme u brzim linkovima...




> Meni se čini da jest pa sad ulazim u Današnje postove da bih vidjela friško pročitanu temu.
> U Novim postovima ostanu samo nepročitane


Mislim da je ovo jedino riješenje.




> isto i kod mene


Ovo s Novi postovi ili ne radi na mobitelu?




> I mene ove nove fore zbunjuju.
> Apeliram da se vrati sve na staro...


Nažalost, nemožemo vratiti na staro jer smo morali napraviti sigurnosnu nadogradnju, i sad opcija Što je Novo zaista tako i radi, jednom kad se postovi pročitaju, više nisu tamo. Nezgodno je kad se tako nešto preko noći promjeni, međutim tu su nam malo ruke vezane. Kao što je napisano malo iznad, možete koristiti drugu opciju pod Brzim linkovima.

----------


## Forka

> Nažalost, ne možemo vratiti na staro jer smo morali napraviti sigurnosnu nadogradnju, i sad opcija Što je Novo zaista tako i radi, jednom kad se postovi pročitaju, više nisu tamo. Nezgodno je kad se tako nešto preko noći promjeni, međutim tu su nam malo ruke vezane. Kao što je napisano malo iznad, možete koristiti drugu opciju pod Brzim linkovima.


Žao mi je, al' kaj se može  :neznam: .
Ipak, hvala na odgovoru i pojašnjenju, a mi ćemo se, vjerojatno, brzo naviknuti na promjene  :Wink:  .

----------


## Optimist

Pa ne stari se tako brzo  :Grin: 
Sto je novo ostaje novo neko vrijeme i kad se procita, jedino bude procitano :njurgalo:
Prije je bilo tako :casna_pionirska:
U mobilnoj verziji nema Danasnjih tema :staro_gundjalo:

Ipak, razumijem. 
admin, hvala.

----------


## Cathy

A da dodate link na taskbar za DANAŠNJI POSTOVI?
Ovo preko brzi likovi mi ide na živce, svaki puta klikati. Preko mobitela je koma.  :Sad:

----------

